#  >  > Thailand Festivals, Beaches, Scuba Diving and Temples, Tell us Your Tales >  >  > Thailands Wats Temples and Mosques >  >  Bobcock at Wat Phra Sri Ratanasasadaram (Wat Phra Kaew Morakot)

## Bobcock

Had some guests in town last week so we took a trrip to do the big 3 temples over on Koh Rattanakosin.

First up is Wat Phrasrirattana Sassadaram & The Grand Palace. As I have photographed it more times than I care to remember i tried to concentrate on some different angles and people. Here's a selection of shots.

I've been bored messing around with some of these pics, a couple are heavily darkened as I was just messing with the effect. A couple I even pulled at the last minute as I realised I didn't like the effect all that much.

----------


## Elwood

very nice pics thank you

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> As I have photographed it more times than I care to remember i tried to concentrate on some different angles and people.


And the insects. Don't forget the insects...

Looking good, Cock.

----------


## alphagirl

very prettyful indeed

----------


## klongmaster

Thought you weren't meant to take piccies inside...or is this your superduper telephoto lens...great pic either way...

----------


## Bobcock

400mm lens, I'm about 5 metres outside the front door, no tripod.

----------


## klongmaster

well that's well done then...having been many times I've still never seen it as clearly as you've shown here...excellent stuff...

----------


## Bobcock

I would love to take pictures inside, it is a truly magnificent building. To be able to set up a tripod and go for it would be awesome.

----------


## Nawty

I've seen you setup a tripod and go for it.....not pretty.

----------


## Whiteshiva

Great pics - thanks for sharing!

----------


## rawlins

Great pictures..

SBF just saw your pic of the Emerald Buddha and thought it 'mai dee' to take so close like that and show it....  I explained to her that you were outside though...

I was down that way last Friday....  My pics aren't so good but here they are anyway...

----------

